# Blockbuster to rent through new on-demand device



## Losana (Sep 13, 2006)

> AP
> Blockbuster to rent through new on-demand device
> Tuesday November 25, 7:35 am ET
> By Michael Liedtke, AP Technology Writer
> ...


More here: http://www.newsday.com/technology/wire/sns-ap-blockbuster-on-demand,0,2468977.story


----------



## 4HiMarks (Jan 21, 2004)

So how many of the 2000 titles are in HD?


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

A very valid point. I'll be staying away until I can stream HD in real time to my home.


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

I appreciate the info, but I don't think you're supposed to quote entire articles without permission.


----------



## man_rob (Feb 21, 2007)

The Netflix Player from Roku will be offering streaming HD by the end of the year, (My friend has this box, and it is quite impressive with just SD quality) and RedBox and DVDPlay have already started renting Bluray discs for $1 per night.

http://www.videobusiness.com/article/CA6617314.html?desc=topstory

http://www.engadgethd.com/2008/11/03/rokus-netflix-player-handling-hd-content-by-the-end-of-the-yea/


----------



## brant (Jul 6, 2008)

man_rob said:


> The Netflix Player from Roku will be offering streaming HD by the end of the year, (My friend has this box, and it is quite impressive with just SD quality) and RedBox and DVDPlay have already started renting Bluray discs for $1 per night.


i went over to the roku forums; apparently they are already streaming HD to the xbox 360; it should be on the roku player very soon now.


----------



## man_rob (Feb 21, 2007)

brant said:


> i went over to the roku forums; apparently they are already streaming HD to the xbox 360; it should be on the roku player very soon now.


I really like the Roku. I'm going to be putting it on my Christmas list. (Or get it myself after Christmas.) For $8.99 a month for unlimited movies that can be watched anytime, it will replace at least one of my more costlier premium movie channels subscriptions from DirecTV.


----------



## tcusta00 (Dec 31, 2007)

I don't think the Blockbuster proposal at 4 bucks a movie is attractive... I'd personally be more apt to buy the Roku player for Netflix which provides you with unlimited movies. If I wanted to pay $4 a movie I'd do PPV and wouldn't have to buy more equipment. :shrug:


----------



## 4HiMarks (Jan 21, 2004)

Vudu does the same thing, and their box definitely has HD as well as some sort of proprietary enhanced HD (I thinlk they call it HDX or something). There is no subscription fee and rentals can be as low as $0.99 (although most are more). You can also buy movies to keep forever.

It uses P2P technology to cache the first few minutes of most films on your HDD in advance, so when you order a movie, it starts instantly. The boxes are $300, but Best Buy is currently offering a $200 movie credit on them. I'd buy one in a heartbeat if I was certain the company was going to be around for a while, but in this economy, and with the download rental business model still under development, I think I'm going to take a wait and see attitude. If the cable and telcos get into the content business, third parties are going to find it hard to compete for bandwidth. Just consider what Comcast has been doing to Bittorrent.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Note, I've redacted the article and linked to an AP source that I found.


----------



## man_rob (Feb 21, 2007)

Now a few Samsung Bluray players will offer streaming HD netflix as well.

http://www.engadgethd.com/2008/11/26/hd-netflix-streaming-coming-to-samsungs-bd-p2500-bd-p2550-blu/


----------

